# Sweaty Buttocks?



## buddyboy

I'm not totally sure I have IBS and it's taken me a while to actually accept I might have it and seek advice. A few years ago, in my early 20s, I went abroad for travelling. Until then, I hadn't really had any major health issues: I was fairly fit, exercised regularly, 12 to 13 stone for about 6ft so not at all overweight. The only revelant "issues" were a tendency to not get enough sleep, drink coffee to stay awake and probably a bit of anxiety but nothing excessive.Anyway during this year abroad, despite getting a lot of exercise I did eat quite a lot of fast food: pizzas, fast food chains very regularly. Younger, I would occasionally get a "tummy" upset after a journey, but probably like most people with a slightly sensitive digestive system. Anyway, during the best part of two weeks, I ate pretty much only fast food and during the first few days, fell incredibly ill: a bad stuffed nose and blinding headache which kept me in bed for almost 48 hours. The thing was, from then on, I couldn't go to the toilet, litterally. A whole week passed and I had never experienced anything like this so didn't know what to do. I only started getting actual bowl movements when I got back home. What was strange was that a tendency to sweat a lot started from then too, hence the thread. I had always been someone who sweated quite a bit but only during physical exertion or very extreme heat but nothing exceptional. The excessive sweating (hyperhidrosis) started mostly on my armpits which was more a nuisance than anything else, but it became socially crippling when it was my chest. I couldn't wear a t-shirt unless it was very cold and there was no risk of sweating, otherwise I'd just have a big sweat mark that would be there most of the time. Anyway, the bowel movements improved but never got back to "normal".It was mostly the sweating that affected me and I was suffering from constipation but which only caused slight discomfort and the constant bloated feeling. I saw my doctor a few times and then a couple gastro-enterologists but seeing me look healthy, each one of them assumed it was just a phase. One different family doctor agreed to a stool test but nothing was found. For a long time, the sweating ruined my social life and I was uncomfortable going anywhere where people would see that my shirt was very wet on my chest, stomach and armpits. I ended up believing that I was probably just a bit unhealthy and needed to do a bit more exercise. I am fairly active, play occasionnal sports and go to the gym regularly but probably because I don't eat that well (fast food maybe once or twice a week, biscuits, microwave meals...), I wouldn' t consider myself as very healthy. Anyway, the pattern of the sweating changed and I would sweat a lot between the legs and the buttocks. I would also start getting sudden bowel movements after a day or two of being constipated, which I didn't really have. A coffee or tea would usually be the sudden trigger, or just after lunch. What was strange was that any such movement would start with sweating around the natal cleft of the buttocks and a bit on the perineum. I mentioned this to my doctor who said it was a very common syptom for IBS sufferers (when trying to convince me not to have any tests done because I probably "only" have IBS) although it didn't sound like he really knew. I got a colonoscopy eventually and the gastro-enterologist, apart from saying I have a long lax intestin and probably indeed only have IBS. I probably should agree that I don't eat as healthy as I could, so can't be surprised that I have digestive problems, however I'm still surprised about the sweating around the butt cheeks. I have scoliosis (not too serious) so was wondering if the displaced spine might have trapped a nerve and made the sweat glands hyperactive down there but that sounds more like me theorising and guessing. From what I read, I don't have bad IBS (I was given Mebeverin which had almost zero effect on any of my bowel movements, which made me wonder if I really had it) and don't have severe pain but the sweating seems really puzzling. As long as I don't wear clear trousers, noone can tell I'm sweating there (thank God!) but I do sweat profusely before a bowel movement to the point that my trousers can be wet too. I have quite a new important job (although I'm still young) in a big company so ideally, I'd like to sort this out as I do feel it stops me from performing and I don't want it to continue bothering my career or social life.


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

Hi buddyboy and welcome to the forum Have you tried doing a Google search (hyperhidrosis forum)? http://www.google.ca/ I don't think you have IBS, just my opinion. I found this site. http://groups.msn.com/ExcessiveSweatHH/hhb...642090555028417 This girl says she's all better, since she started taking "one a day multi vitamins" and considering you eat junk food a few times a week and are little stressed out with your job and the sweating: your body is depleting itself of vitamins and maybe more importantly minerals. If you go this route get the exact same brand as her (men's version) as different brands of multi vitamins have different levels of minerals etc. This might be the cure for you too! Good luck!


----------



## buddyboy

Thanks for the reply. I might have made it sound like I spend a lot of time in fast food restaurants. I did during the two weeks when a bout of very bad constipation started but other than that, I don't think I'm too unhealthy. For some people, going to a fast food restaurant once a month is incredibly unhealthy whereas some people go twice a week and still think they're healthy maybe because they're quite athletic and active... On average I go once or sometimes twice a week to a fast food restaurant. That's it.I do take multi-vitamin tablets and am pretty active (again, that's always relative I guess but I do get a few hours a week). What bothers me is the sweating around the buttocks and whether it's a symptom of IBS. Clearly it's not something are too familiar with here(hence the lack of many messages on here), which worries me a bit. My GP said "yeah yeah it's a very common symptom for people with IBS", yet I've barely seen it anywhere in descriptions of IBS on the web. I'm a bit worried I might have some trapped nerve or something in my lower back, that causes me to sweat very easily there.


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

buddyboy, I think you need to see a new Dr. I have never seen sweating as a sign of IBS in my ten plus years of having this. Check out that forum for more info.


----------



## Johnny D. and C.

Hi Buddboy me again. After that last post I started thinking...where did I read something about excessive sweating and then it hit me "Earl Mindell's Vitamin Bible". So I looked it up pg 303 "Sweats and flushes can occur from too much vitamin K." pg 93 "Excessive sweating can cause a loss of as much as 3 mg. of zinc per day." So I did a Google search to learn more. Normal large bowel fauna make vit K. E coli makes it! http://www.vacadsci.org/PUB/micro17.pdf When you took your trip you may have come down with E coli. I thought E coli caused severe diarrhea, but maybe in certain individuals like you, the opposite is the case. Now maybe this E coli excess is creating to much vit K. Ask your Dr if there's a test for too much vit K or a test for too much E coli. Anyway hope this helps....Good luck


----------



## TGO

Hi – I was wondering if you were able to find out the cause and treat your problem with severe sweating between the buttocks at the time of bowel movements. I have been having the same issue for many years and would like to be able to treat it and understand the cause of it. You mentioned that you were speculating about a nerve potentially being trapped. Were you able to find anything out about this potential cause? I would like to be able to figure out what is causing this and permanently treat it instead of having to use some type of ointments, etc, on a daily basis to reduce the sweating at the time of bowel movements. I would really appreciate any leads how to treat this!


----------



## alfernino

I also have this issue. Anyone else out there with it? If so, what steps have you taken to diagnose it? I'd be happy to share ideas. I also emailed the original poster hoping he responds.


----------



## buttonmoon

hello there, I get this too when I wake up in the morning or if I need a bowel movement, the doc put it down to anxiety.


----------



## Pariah

Hi there dudes. I found this post after typing into google sweaty sticky tops of legs buttocks, coz I got it too. The tops of my legs just under my buttocks and around to the insides of my legs feels sweaty but not wet, sort of sticky. Sometimes I have it for hours and hours a day especially when working physical. It is very uncomfortable and it's sometimes hard to take my mind off it in order to do what I have to do ( my job or whatever properly).I've tried everything to deal with it to no avail I even used to use anti-perspirant deodorant there as you might say that it is in the area of my butt pits rather than my arm pits. The funny thing is I don't sweat that much anywhere else, not even my armpits really. I've tried anti-fungal creams and changed my diet coz I have IBS and these things seem to help, but little. It's got me stumped.Anyway, that's my whinge. Sorry I'm not much help to anybody but just by outlining the symptoms may be a help to someone and someone might read this and have a cure. I dunno.


----------



## ibscdnman

Pariah said:


> Hi there dudes. I found this post after typing into google sweaty sticky tops of legs buttocks, coz I got it too. The tops of my legs just under my buttocks and around to the insides of my legs feels sweaty but not wet, sort of sticky. Sometimes I have it for hours and hours a day especially when working physical. It is very uncomfortable and it's sometimes hard to take my mind off it in order to do what I have to do ( my job or whatever properly).I've tried everything to deal with it to no avail I even used to use anti-perspirant deodorant there as you might say that it is in the area of my butt pits rather than my arm pits. The funny thing is I don't sweat that much anywhere else, not even my armpits really. I've tried anti-fungal creams and changed my diet coz I have IBS and these things seem to help, but little. It's got me stumped.Anyway, that's my whinge. Sorry I'm not much help to anybody but just by outlining the symptoms may be a help to someone and someone might read this and have a cure. I dunno.


Hi Pariah, I also have this. I'm not sure why it happens either. I wasn't sure if it was related to IBS or not, but seeing other people with it make it seem like it is. I don't know of any cure for it.


----------



## rza420

Good to know it's not just me! I've been suffering from IBS for 3 years now. This is my 4th summer. For some reason my IBS only really flares up during the summer. I might have a few days during the colder months, but as soon as the temp hits 75, my IBS-D starts up. Anyway, in the past 3 years the buttock/back upper thigh sweaty has gotten ridiculous. Granted I am overweight, and I guess excessive sweating is my body's punishment for that, but there? I've always been overweight, even as a kid and Never sweated there until the past 3 years. It finally dawned on me today - maybe the 2 are related. Who knows if it is, but hearing that other people suffer from swamp ass and IBS simultaneously makes me think maybe this is a side-effect of an already miserable situation. I should also note that I have 2 herniated disks in my lower back (L4-L5 and L5-S1). It appears that these herniated disks are from a car accident last May, but I thought I'd throw that out there too for others with similar problems. I'm personally hoping that this current diet and workout regimen will not only lose the weight, but also get this darn IBS under control. and stop the butt sweat.


----------



## Crix42

I have suffered from IBS-D for the last 5 years and can say that sweating buttocks is definitely associated with my IBS. I have diarrhea every morning without fail and just prior to this my crack sweats profusely. Once I have cleared my bowels the sweating stops. My doctor has also confirmed that this is a very common side effect of IBS-D.The only thing that seems to help me is Gold Bond.


----------



## Rcece

Is anyone still using this forum that replied to some of these posts?


----------



## flossy

Rcece said:


> Is anyone still using this forum that replied to some of these posts?


Probably not, as it is an old post, but it is back up again, so you can always comment.

I must admit the subject matter made me giggle.


----------



## Rcece

It makes me giggle every day since its been something Im trying to deal with. These posts were like a god-send. It is literally what Ive been dealing with for over a year now. Every time I have the urge to move my bowels I begin to sweat in the "natal cleft" area (butt-crack). Im positive this is not associated with anxiety. When my stool hits my sigmoid colon (right before the rectum) its triggering some type of response either through nerves in this area or something else. The sweat begins and will not stop until after I go to the bathroom. Its like turning off a switch. Its the weirdest thing ever. Ive have done so much research trying to figure out what is causing it. I have definitely read other forums and sites where people have similar issues. I will not stop until I figure out why its happening.


----------



## StevieO

I used to get giant sweat patches on my pants at least once a day and this went on for about a month! It was really embarrassing until I went to a doc who gave me IBS tabs for my nerves and gut spasms. He said, once they calm down along with my mind, it would stop and it did stop.

So, look into that.


----------



## Al Mighty

StevieO said:


> I used to get giant sweat patches on my pants at least once a day and this went on for about a month! It was really embarrassing until I went to a doc who gave me IBS tabs for my nerves and gut spasms. He said, once they calm down along with my mind, it would stop and it did stop.
> 
> So, look into that.


What tabs are you speaking of. What brand?

Ever since I got a shot of antibiotics 7 years ago for strep throat, my bowels haven't been the same.
When I mentioned this to my doctor and my second opinion doctor, they never
Mentioned anything about taking probiotics or any kind
of negative side effects from taking antibiotics. So I believe that
This Is what made things go downhill. I suffered from major constipation and 
Still have bouts with it til this day. I also started drinking coffee since it keeps me 
Somewhat regular but I'm realizing the caffeine makes my bowels irritable
And keeps me bloated. Anyways, I've been sweating from my buttcheeks whenever
I have the urge to poop or during the poop. It's extremely annoying 
And uncomfortable. Even when I have the need to fart or feel a bit cramps, I swat from the butt profusely. 
I'm desperate as to any leads as to why this happens. I've quit coffee
And am not obese.

Sorry for any typos. I'm writing this from my phone.


----------



## Rcece

StevieO......Im also very curious about the tabs the Dr gave you. I had Botox injections about a month ago in the "natal cleft" area. It seems to have minimized it a little bit. I have completely stopped drinking Coffee because I noticed it had a different effect on me. It would actually constipate me because I also train in the morning (rigorous cardio for about 60-75 minutes). I would sweat a ton and thought the coffee would be good to help me with my workout. I didnt realize that it was making me very dehydrated and hard to move my bowels. I stopped the coffee and its been much easier for me. I still am going 3 times every morning between 4am - 9am but I attribute that the overall food and fiber I consume daily.

The sweating is a bit frustrating and Ill continue looking for different approaches and solutions. I bought a roll-on antiperspirant called CertainDri. I bought it at CVS and definitely seems to help. It has aluminum in it and I know there is mixed feelings about aluminum.

Al Mighty......how old are you and where do you live? Ive went to a couple Drs already and they seem to think its related to a nerve being stimulated when the stool gets near the rectum. Lets keep this topic going so that others may find it and be willing to add to it. Thanks


----------



## Al Mighty

Rcece said:


> I'm from L.A.. I'm 38. I've been dealing with it for 7 years. I can't pinpoint exactly when it started, but I know it's around the same time when I had a shot of antibiotics. I deal with veins that kind of bulge out when I strain for a bit from the rectum and then it goes back to normal after straining. First noticed that 7 years ago too. The only other time I sweat profusely from the butt is when I'm aroused or engaging in sexual activity. That's always been the case since I was 14. So yeah, it's very bizarre. I suppose it's something I can live with. I'm only able to deal with it because I'm at work before anyone else is so after I drink my coffee, I'll have to pass stool and then the rest of the day I'm constipated. But now that I've quit the coffee, I'll have the urge to go various times of the day and THAT creates a problem. There's nothing like sitting in your chair, sometimes not taking any breaks because I'm afraid to get up and use the restroom. I wear Dickies 874 pants because that seems to be the best defense so far as far as blocking the sweat. Either that or a long shirt. Very annoying.


----------



## Al Mighty

Another thing to look at is the sacral nerve thing. I've dealt with dumb back issues since a car accident that I was in 18 years ago. I've had painful muscle spasms, etc. I just started recently doing back exercises and my own little spinal adjustments, but I do remember someone telling my sister that they had localized hyperhidrosis and was cured after having spinal adjustments from her chiropractor. That's the one thing I have yet to check out and should be looked into. I think for us, the sacral nerve or alignment might do the trick. At least I'm hoping. I just can't afford it right now.


----------



## flossy

I happy to announce I actually do* not* suffer from the - how shall I say? "overly-perspirated buttocks syndrome."

...But pretty much everything else IBS-C related I got, so.... you know!


----------



## Al Mighty

Just did some reading on it here.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelvic_splanchnic_nerves

and

http://www.drnickcampos.com/health-newsletter/Sex.htm


----------



## StevieO

Rcece said:


> StevieO......Im also very curious about the tabs the Dr gave you.





> What tabs are you speaking of. What brand?


Librax 2.5. Stopped it now since a week and the problem is kinda back.


----------



## aguyinpain2

Anybody that actually got rid of it? Have it for 7 years now. Got me into depressions and all.


----------



## PatrikV

Hi, has anyone solved it? I've had it since about 2013, I used to sweat a lot in my armpits in high school, then it stabilized and everything moved to my ass .. I train a lot in the gym, it occurs to me that if I eat badly I have it worse ... I take it worse ... vitamins from fish oil to magnesium ... it occurred to me that at that time in 2013 I started smoking marijuana, but that probably shouldn't affect that or did it? I thought I had a problem with hemorrhoids and that's why my ass is sweating, but this is something else. It triggers a lot of stress, just the thought of going to a party in the evening or triggering it among people .. sometimes I have a week when I don't have a problem with it at all, there's not that unpleasant wet feeling and sensitivity downstairs .. and then it starts again. It's a vicious circle and I'm starting to realize that it probably doesn't have a solution or I don't know I'm desperate anymore.


----------



## Motiv8d

Hello PatrikV did you solve it? Or anybody else here? I have had the problem too where every time I have BM urge, I get really bad butt sweat. It has destroyed my life. I believe if I can cure the IBS then the sweat problem will also go away.


----------

